# How Many Poops a Day from 1 x Chi For Cryin' Out Loud ....



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi girls,

Can you please tell me, those with Chi's 6-9mths old, how many poops it does in one day on average?

Mine are obviously still on 2 meals, 1 raw and 1 ZiwiPeak. They also get a rib with meat on or chicken wing tip etc.

Thanks ever so much for sharing your baby's toilet habits with me for comparison (I'm thinking there's something in the water down this end of the world) 

This may be turning into a really disgusting thread as I may need to take photos & use cigarette lighters etc. for size comparisons, but I got to get to the bottom of this mystery.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

When mine were that age it was 3-4 times a day. Now it is 2 unless we are training and they get more treats.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It depends on the quantity of each of those meals you are feeding. When I started my chi on THK, I was feeding too much & because it was so rich with fiber she was pooping 6-8 times a day. I cut the food back and after a few days on it, she got back to normal.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Diamond is 9 months and his on Ziwipeak. He goes poop around twice a day.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is 8 months old, he goes 3 or so times a day.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey's on Blue Buffalo Freedom and occasional ZiwiPeak. She pees about 423874329874 times a day and each time she pees, she usually leaves behind a 'dropping' of poo...which she then will quickly eat or stash in her bed/blankets. :/

Note: She's 2 years old. There's no light at the end of my tunnel with her!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LaceyGirl said:


> Lacey's on Blue Buffalo Freedom and occasional ZiwiPeak. She pees about 423874329874 times a day


Toby pees tiny little bits 7384798248 times a day! I thought he was the only little freak of nature that did that. That's why I pad and outside trained him, cause he wants to pee all the time and I just can't take him out that often, LOL.


----------



## rainrork (Mar 22, 2012)

Reggie poops several times a day - it all depends what we do that day and how much and when he eats. Problem with Reggie is he thinks its ok to poop when we are visiting ... its almost like he is marking his territory. I cannot let him off leash - its sooo annoying and I cannot figure out a way to stop him from this bad habit.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi all, many thanks for your replies. I would say my crowd would poop up to 5 times each in a 24 hour period - but I am really getting the food into them as much as I can during puppyhood so expect it will become less with the passing of time.

I'm really getting despondent about Chi's toilet habits in general though - I've never known such a breed of filthy, dirty little poo eaters, it's phenomenal and quite bizarre when you consider how many Chi's do it really, and not just their bleedin' own either, aarrrrgh.

Not only that, every other dog I've ever had, regardless of breed, has been house trained within a couple of weeks if not fully by the time they arrived home, and I've never had any need for cartons & cartons of these disgusting non-eco friendly pads. Lordy I can't believe how much landfill must be coming from contrary, almost untrainable (except when they want to be) toy breeds, it's just ridiculous. AND I'm NOT even a tree-hugging, greenie - but after seeing the number of garbage bags full of pee pads I throw out each week, even I feel darn guilty to be playing such a big part in the ruination of the planet for my grandkids.

Oh how I'd love to cork their little butts, and only remove them when the rotten little fiends take themselves outside through that big wide open door that's only inches away from them, or on to a pad at the very least, grrrrr. Butter wouldn't melt i their little tooth filled mouths .... it's lies, all lies, I tell you lol.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey was going poo once per day but now that she is getting into Chloes food she goes twice per day. Chloe was going a lot until I got her switched to ZP for 3 meals and now goes 3 times per day after meals. Have you thought about washable pee pads.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey goes about 3 times a day normally, maybe 4 if shes had a few extra treats! 
She has also started weeing millions of times a day, so i use the washable pads - these can be hand washed or machine washed with no problems!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi ladies, I've read about washable pee pads quite a bit from USA members but a search in Oz reveals we must be a bit "iffy" about putting dog pee in our washing machines because they don't seem to be available out here.

There was a guy selling them on ebay oz a while ago, they were great quality & guarantees etc. but at the time my stomach did a bit of a turn and I was a little bit sick in my mouth - don't you find their urine absolutely stinks to high heaven on ZiwiPeak, it's rancid, rank, downright putrid to my nose!!!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

These are the ones I use, just incontinence pads – not sure if they are too expensive to ship to Oz? 

eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


Here’s some in Australia 

Washable Absorbent Incontinence Chair Pad - Blue | eBay


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for those Rach .... I've been searching the last day or so and this arvo came up with these which look fantastic (was going to get 2 sets of the medium size), BUT I'm still very, very squeamish about getting poo juice & particles in my dang washing machine .... just the thought of it makes me want to throw up and I have a cast iron gut i.e. this girl picks up horse poop with her bare hands without a care in the world, has a large bird who poops on her all day .... doggy doo is a totally different kettle of fish though.

Absorbent and washable floor mats for pet incontinence | Conni Critters


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey's poo's are solid and dont have a lot of smell, so i can just pick them up in a poo bag and put them in the bin or down the toilet! Not sure i'd much like dealing with smelly poo's either - dont know what to suggest really - you could wear rubber gloves and a nose peg or one of those biohazard suits  hehe. 
I've never thought about the wee and poo 'juice' being in the washing machine, guess i've always thought its kind of self cleaning? x


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Rach, I ended up ordering 6 of those pads in medium size. I figured if they get any chunky/wet/coloured bits on them, I can take them outside on the deck & hose the heck out of them with a special brass high pressure nozzle I have on the hose, then hang them over the ballustrade in the sun and then wash in my machine 

Nothing like watching my beautiful girl drop a huge poo this morning, walk away from it and then go back & pick it up in her mouth .... I know they say to not go hysterical, thereby giving them attention they seek, but my voice turns into something akin to the Excorcist, they drop it and run for their very lives lmao. 'Tis one thing I cannot abide, hence this is a "Noooooooooo Lickies" household.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Dee, I don't know what I'd do without your stories, you're a hoot! 

By the way, those are very chic pads you bought there. :thumbright:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I don't use washable ones either. Don't want them in my washer where I wash my undies LOL. I get 100 pee pads at Costco for 15$ they are very good quality too. Since they are so cheap I feel like I can change them all the time.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol sounds like you've got is sussed  

Oh my god, thats yucky! Hehe you are funny though! Have you tried Pineapple Juice in her food? x


----------

